# How difficult is USMLE for Pakistani graduates



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am particularly interested in knowing how difficult it is for Pakistani med schools graduates to do well at USMLE.I understand that every year many Pakistani graduates get residency matchs but are they all above average IQ people or simply its the hard work which pays.Usually Pak med schools emphasize only on memorization and less stress is laid upon conceptualization so how do the students who become used to(and also studied atleast 5 yrs in the same format) do well at USMLE?

I would also highly appreciate if one could elaborate some info about format of USMLE ,is it basically an IQ/aptitude test to filter only exceptional students or simply even an average IQ student can get a good score ,by just hard work OR in other words is it a BRAIN TEST or HARD WORK TEST?

Thanks


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

As med school graduate, you should have ability to do well at USMLE. It is not so hard, but you have to proceed properly.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting thread, wonder if anyone else (especially Pakistani med school grads who went back to the US ) have any input?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

sunny3027 said:


> Interesting thread, wonder if anyone else (especially Pakistani med school grads who went back to the US ) have any input?


 LOT of people in my family and friends.


----------

